# USC Students Fall 2017



## Chris15789 (Mar 17, 2017)

Just wanted to make a thread for those future Trojans who are going to attend USC this fall. Where are you planning on living?


----------



## Swissapp (Mar 17, 2017)

Chris15789 said:


> Just wanted to make a thread for those future Trojans who are going to attend USC this fall. Where are you planning on living?



I was actually waiting for the school to send out their email about the Facebook group they make for all of us. 
Because I would love to find someone to find a 2x2 with or something. Someone that's super friendly, 420 friendly and is liberal and creative.


----------



## icygee (Mar 17, 2017)

Swissapp said:


> I was actually waiting for the school to send out their email about the Facebook group they make for all of us.
> Because I would love to find someone to find a 2x2 with or something. *Someone that's super friendly, 420 friendly and is liberal and creative.*


I'm still waiting to hear back from USC but I just wanted to say that this is literally my Grindr profile. (Also if I end up at USC I'm looking at K-Town and WeHo) ((Actually I'm probably looking there regardless))


----------



## Swissapp (Mar 17, 2017)

icygee said:


> I'm still waiting to hear back from USC but I just wanted to say that this is literally my Grindr profile. (Also if I end up at USC I'm looking at K-Town and WeHo) ((Actually I'm probably looking there regardless))



Then if things work let's link up. I want room mates in my same major this time around that are less anal than my current college room mates in undergrad. Sorority girls and I don't mesh lol


----------



## Swissapp (Mar 17, 2017)

icygee said:


> I'm still waiting to hear back from USC but I just wanted to say that this is literally my Grindr profile. (Also if I end up at USC I'm looking at K-Town and WeHo) ((Actually I'm probably looking there regardless))


Also. You're the one always sharing RuPaul things. I LOVE RU PAUL


----------



## Chris15789 (Mar 17, 2017)

Swissapp said:


> I was actually waiting for the school to send out their email about the Facebook group they make for all of us.
> Because I would love to find someone to find a 2x2 with or something. Someone that's super friendly, 420 friendly and is liberal and creative.


Oh sweet I didnt know they make us a Facebook group. Also yea I'm on the same page I'm not looking for strict roomies and would love to share a space with fellow writers/artists for once
Are you trying for on-campus housing or an apartment in the city?


----------



## Swissapp (Mar 17, 2017)

Chris15789 said:


> Oh sweet I didnt know they make us a Facebook group. Also yea I'm on the same page I'm not looking for strict roomies and would love to share a space with fellow writers/artists for once
> Are you trying for on-campus housing or an apartment in the city?


I don't want to Commission too far tbh. So I'd want an off campus apartment that's near the school. So I guess it would have to be in Koreatown


----------



## Chris15789 (Mar 17, 2017)

Makes sense, did they give you an idea of when the page would be up?


----------



## Swissapp (Mar 17, 2017)

Chris15789 said:


> Makes sense, did they give you an idea of when the page would be up?


They said the page would be made after everyone has been accepted. So that might not be until the beginning of April?


----------



## veratin (Mar 22, 2017)

Me as well, but I dont even know where to start. To find a roommate first, or an apartment? Does anyone have any suggestion?


----------



## Chris15789 (Mar 22, 2017)

Personally, I'm going to wait for the Facebook group thing to do roommate stuff. As for living, I was reading the housing brochure and it looks like they try to pair up cinema students in the campus apartments, which is what I'm leaning towards doing.


----------



## Swissapp (Mar 22, 2017)

Right now I'm a bit torn. I don't think I want to live on campus but rather off campus near the university but I need to wait for people to be added to the group to start talking to them and stuff. 

Also I'd probably want to live with a male, so that would be interesting


----------



## Chris15789 (Mar 22, 2017)

Swissapp said:


> Right now I'm a bit torn. I don't think I want to live on campus but rather off campus near the university but I need to wait for people to be added to the group to start talking to them and stuff.
> 
> Also I'd probably want to live with a male, so that would be interesting



Yea, I believe none of the housing on campus is gender-neutral either.
Btw has anyone heard from the uni after submitting the statement of intent? I submitted mine a couple days ago and they haven't sent me an email or anything.
I figured they would send me more info about the deposit or something which I also have yet to do...


----------



## Exal Iraheta (Mar 22, 2017)

Hi Everyone!

Very glad @Chris15789 made this thread. Has anyone received their financial award packet???

Can't do much planning till I receive that.


----------



## Chris15789 (Mar 22, 2017)

Exal Iraheta said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Very glad @Chris15789 made this thread. Has anyone received their financial award packet???
> 
> Can't do much planning till I receive that.


 Actually called them last Friday about that and the cinema person told me we wouldn't receive word until late april/early may? It sounds weird and I might check in again tomorrow about it. I feel like we should be able to know about FA before making a decision lol but idk that's just what they told me...


----------



## Exal Iraheta (Mar 22, 2017)

Chris15789 said:


> Actually called them last Friday about that and the cinema person told me we wouldn't receive word until late april/early may? It sounds weird and I might check in again tomorrow about it. I feel like we should be able to know about FA before making a decision lol but idk that's just what they told me...



Hm. Maybe they misunderstood the questions for Fiancial Aid and not Scholaeships? I called FA and they gave me the same timeline, but that's usually only processed for ppl who intended to enroll.

Thanks for checking in! I've been chatting with others and they're waiting too. Someone was told within the next two weeks a week ago... so just curious if ppl have started getting more wonderful news. Lol


----------



## Chris15789 (Mar 22, 2017)

Exal Iraheta said:


> Hm. Maybe they misunderstood the questions for Fiancial Aid and not Scholaeships? I called FA and they gave me the same timeline, but that's usually only processed for ppl who intended to enroll.
> 
> Thanks for checking in! I've been chatting with others and they're waiting too. Someone was told within the next two weeks a week ago... so just curious if ppl have started getting more wonderful news. Lol



Yea I'm curious too, I think I'll call them again (they must be sick of me by how many times I've called about stuff) tomorrow and also ask about the Facebook group because I'm excited to get involved with that too.
Also did you submit a deposit yet? I'm not sure how or when we're supposed to do that atm...I guess I'll ask about that too lol :/


----------



## Exal Iraheta (Mar 22, 2017)

Chris15789 said:


> Yea I'm curious too, I think I'll call them again (they must be sick of me by how many times I've called about stuff) tomorrow and also ask about the Facebook group because I'm excited to get involved with that too.
> Also did you submit a deposit yet? I'm not sure how or when we're supposed to do that atm...I guess I'll ask about that too lol :/



Haven't submitted deposit yet. That is due by April 15th as well along with if you're going to enroll or not.

I'll give them a call too! They can start getting tired of me. Lol

I'm not on Facebook any longer unfortunately... but I'm thinking of rejoining just for Grad school.


----------



## Chris15789 (Mar 22, 2017)

Exal Iraheta said:


> Haven't submitted deposit yet. That is due by April 15th as well along with if you're going to enroll or not.
> 
> I'll give them a call too! They can start getting tired of me. Lol
> 
> I'm not on Facebook any longer unfortunately... but I'm thinking of rejoining just for Grad school.



You should! I feel like it'd be a good way to get familiar with everyone and figure out what's going on generally within the program going forward.


----------



## Comedynerd (Mar 22, 2017)

Exal Iraheta said:


> Haven't submitted deposit yet. That is due by April 15th as well along with if you're going to enroll or not.
> 
> I'll give them a call too! They can start getting tired of me. Lol
> 
> I'm not on Facebook any longer unfortunately... but I'm thinking of rejoining just for Grad school.



Let us know what you hear, Exal!  I'm still in the dark.  The first scholarship announcements were supposed to go out by tomorrow but I wouldn't be surprised if that timeline changed.  

As for housing, I applied for off-campus grad student housing but if I don't get one of the few spots I'll definitely be looking into an apartment near campus.


----------



## Swissapp (Mar 22, 2017)

I'm waiting to hear if I get any of those scholarships that are offered. Like the george Lucas and what not.

I haven't received it yet, in fact I emailed my interviewer and this is what she sent back: 
the Admissions office wrote the following regarding dates of scholarship notification - hope this is helpful for making plans...


"If the calendar stays consistent with last year, financial aid packages should be released starting in early April. Students can contact the Office of Financial Aid directly with questions. If you have any questions regarding the status of your SCA scholarship application, please contact the Admissions office at 213.740.8358or admissions@cinema.usc.edu.  Notifications will go out on a rolling basis."


----------



## moni4liberty (Mar 23, 2017)

Swissapp said:


> I'm waiting to hear if I get any of those scholarships that are offered. Like the george Lucas and what not.
> 
> I haven't received it yet, in fact I emailed my interviewer and this is what she sent back:
> the Admissions office wrote the following regarding dates of scholarship notification - hope this is helpful for making plans...
> ...




I emailed SCA about scholarships last week and haven't heard anything back. Like a lot of you, my decision will certainly be based on financial aid, so I'm eagerly awaiting their decision. On the RSVP page for accepted students, it says they'll be hosting an informational webinar about financial aid, and to wait for a date on that. But, I don't know how long we're expected to wait...

As for housing--I'm going to get a two bedroom with my sister and her puppy, but I'm not sure about the neighborhood yet. Looks like a lot of people are trying to get into Koreatown? Does anyone know LA very well? Is that a "safe" neighborhood? My sister used to live in Long Beach and got mugged one night, so we're very concerned about being in a good area now.


----------



## veratin (Mar 23, 2017)

moni4liberty said:


> I emailed SCA about scholarships last week and haven't heard anything back. Like a lot of you, my decision will certainly be based on financial aid, so I'm eagerly awaiting their decision. On the RSVP page for accepted students, it says they'll be hosting an informational webinar about financial aid, and to wait for a date on that. But, I don't know how long we're expected to wait...
> 
> As for housing--I'm going to get a two bedroom with my sister and her puppy, but I'm not sure about the neighborhood yet. Looks like a lot of people are trying to get into Koreatown? Does anyone know LA very well? Is that a "safe" neighborhood? My sister used to live in Long Beach and got mugged one night, so we're very concerned about being in a good area now.



Safety is also my top concern (heard about stories of being mugged from a former student and friends who live around). Hope somebody can give a tip about the neighborhood.


----------



## Kira (Mar 23, 2017)

veratin said:


> Safety is also my top concern (heard about stories of being mugged from a former student and friends who live around). Hope somebody can give a tip about the neighborhood.



From my friends at USC, I hear that you'll want to live north of campus.


----------



## veratin (Mar 23, 2017)

Kira said:


> From my friends at USC, I hear that you'll want to live north of campus.


Thanks！


----------



## Chris15789 (Mar 23, 2017)

moni4liberty said:


> I emailed SCA about scholarships last week and haven't heard anything back. Like a lot of you, my decision will certainly be based on financial aid, so I'm eagerly awaiting their decision. On the RSVP page for accepted students, it says they'll be hosting an informational webinar about financial aid, and to wait for a date on that. But, I don't know how long we're expected to wait...
> 
> As for housing--I'm going to get a two bedroom with my sister and her puppy, but I'm not sure about the neighborhood yet. Looks like a lot of people are trying to get into Koreatown? Does anyone know LA very well? Is that a "safe" neighborhood? My sister used to live in Long Beach and got mugged one night, so we're very concerned about being in a good area now.



It all depends on how much you are willing to spend on an apartment/how long you are willing to commute to campus. Koreatown is a solid option because it will only take you like 15 minutes or so to get there (depending on traffic ofc) and the rent isn't too bad.

I've heard good things about the Culver City/Palms/Mar Vista area and that is about 25-30 minutes or so from campus but the rent is probably a bit higher around there as it is closer to the water.

Of course you could live in what people would call the "safe" area of LA near the hills, but it's pretty expensive up there and far from campus. Also I heard the most fun area to live is around downtown (so near Koreatown)

I think generally most places around downtown you should be fine, but maybe before getting an apartment it would be a good idea to sit in your car at night in the area you're interested in and get a feel for how it feels to you and your sister.


----------



## Kira (Mar 23, 2017)

moni4liberty said:


> As for housing--I'm going to get a two bedroom with my sister and her puppy



If you guys ever need a dog sitter, I will be more than happy to dog sit.


----------



## Swissapp (Mar 24, 2017)

I have a cat so I'm definitely looking into off campus housing so I can keep her with me. I'm hoping they make that Facebook group soon so I can start talking with people.
I've seen some great deals for like houses with 5 bedrooms where everyone would be paying around $700/$800 bucks.


----------



## Chris15789 (Mar 24, 2017)

Swissapp said:


> I have a cat so I'm definitely looking into off campus housing so I can keep her with me. I'm hoping they make that Facebook group soon so I can start talking with people.
> I've seen some great deals for like houses with 5 bedrooms where everyone would be paying around $700/$800 bucks.



Yea rn the Facebook group is going to be a deciding factor on where I live haha. I definitely want to live around other film/screenwriting students. I asked the department about it and they couldn't really give me anow answer as to when it'll be up unfortunately :/


----------



## Swissapp (Mar 27, 2017)

Guys I'm getting so antsy. All I want to do is talk to other people about this. I am so through the roof excited


----------



## Kira (Mar 27, 2017)

Chris15789 said:


> Yea rn the Facebook group is going to be a deciding factor on where I live haha. I definitely want to live around other film/screenwriting students. I asked the department about it and they couldn't really give me anow answer as to when it'll be up unfortunately :/


Don't quote me on this, but I feel like the FB group isn't created until April / May (when they know who to invite).


----------



## Swissapp (Mar 27, 2017)

Kira said:


> Don't quote me on this, but I feel like the FB group isn't created until April / May (when they know who to invite).


Yeah I'm pretty sure we won't get it made until after April 15th.


----------



## Chris15789 (Mar 27, 2017)

How many of you are waiting to hear about scholarships before putting down your deposit?


----------



## Swissapp (Mar 27, 2017)

Chris15789 said:


> How many of you are waiting to hear about scholarships before putting down your deposit?



I spoke with someone that told me we may not hear about scholarships till after the 15th so I put down the deposit to not risk it. 
I mean I'm broke. Like broke broke broke. Like super broke. But I will always try to find a way to pay for it through loans or something because I really don't want to lose this opportunity. I don't usually have good things happen for me.


----------



## Chris15789 (Mar 27, 2017)

Swissapp said:


> I spoke with someone that told me we may not hear about scholarships till after the 15th so I put down the deposit to not risk it.
> I mean I'm broke. Like broke broke broke. Like super broke. But I will always try to find a way to pay for it through loans or something because I really don't want to lose this opportunity. I don't usually have good things happen for me.



Same, the opportunity is more than worth it, I'm just trying not to be too in debt as I want to stay in LA after and it's already expensive just to live there. I've been told that USC has a lot of room for scholarships though, so hopefully we'll get something 

One of the big issues for me is living, I want to be around other ppl in the mfa but am not sure whether the majority of us will be on campus or off...really can't wait for that fb group haha


----------



## Swissapp (Mar 28, 2017)

how do I even ask in an open Facebook group if people are 420 friendly


----------



## moni4liberty (Mar 28, 2017)

Swissapp said:


> how do I even ask in an open Facebook group if people are 420 friendly




lololol
film students in los angeles... I'm sure you won't be alone


----------



## Swissapp (Mar 28, 2017)

Lol, totally true. You'd 


moni4liberty said:


> lololol
> film students in los angeles... I'm sure you won't be alone



You'd be surprised, girl. Right now I'm in a college town surrounded by college students and I feel like I'm living with the best behaved girls on the planet ( don't smoke,drink, have parties). It has ruined my senior year tbh


----------



## coffeeteaandme (Mar 28, 2017)

veratin said:


> Safety is also my top concern (heard about stories of being mugged from a former student and friends who live around). Hope somebody can give a tip about the neighborhood.



I did my undergrad at USC and from my personal experience, I never felt unsafe. However, I did know people who had their apartments broken into when they were home and other people who were followed and/or mugged. There are security officers out at night not only on campus, but also practically at every corner for several blocks north of campus. University Gateway is a great but expensive option just north of campus. Most people use StuHo (Student Housing near USC, Off-Campus USC Student Housing Leasing) to find housing in the surrounding area. Studios generally start around 1,300, but if you are willing to live with roommates you can find options for around 800 per person. Hope this helps!


----------



## Swissapp (Mar 28, 2017)

Hey guys, did anyone get any notifications on scholarships?


----------



## moni4liberty (Mar 29, 2017)

Swissapp said:


> Hey guys, did anyone get any notifications on scholarships?




I called the SCA office yesterday, and Anthony, the very nice person who answered the phone, told me that they just had their scholarship meeting, that awards were passed along to each division, and that we should hear next week if we've gotten anything!


----------



## moni4liberty (Mar 29, 2017)

On another note, who is planning to go to the admitted students day on April 7th?


----------



## Swissapp (Mar 29, 2017)

moni4liberty said:


> I called the SCA office yesterday, and Anthony, the very nice person who answered the phone, told me that they just had their scholarship meeting today, that awards were passed along to each division, and that we should hear next week if we've gotten anything!



I got a scholarship yesterday but it's for much less than I was hoping so I was wondering if George Lucas decisions had been released because I really need the money.


----------



## moni4liberty (Mar 29, 2017)

Swissapp said:


> I got a scholarship yesterday but it's for much less than I was hoping so I was wondering if George Lucas decisions had been released because I really need the money.



Your scholarship was from SCA? And I think the George Lucas and other scholarships were decided yesterday, based on what Anthony said. Unless they sent you a decision about it super quickly.


----------



## Chris15789 (Mar 29, 2017)

Does anyone know how many people are eligible for the George Lucas/other scholarships? Is it only one per scholarship?


----------



## moni4liberty (Mar 29, 2017)

Chris15789 said:


> Does anyone know how many people are eligible for the George Lucas/other scholarships? Is it only one per scholarship?



I imagine not, but I don't know for sure. The writing division was just endowed at the beginning of March, and the money "will provide a lasting source of funding to enable the Division to grow, including “meaningful support” for students, faculty and staff." So, hopefully there'll be more money available this year than in the past. 

John Wells Endows USC School Of Cinematic Arts’ Writing Division


----------



## Swissapp (Mar 29, 2017)

Chris15789 said:


> Does anyone know how many people are eligible for the George Lucas/other scholarships? Is it only one per scholarship?



I called their office about it and I couldn't get an answer. I'm pretty sure there isn't only one person that gets the scholarship. I read somewhere that George Lucas gave 10 million more dollars this year.


----------



## moni4liberty (Mar 29, 2017)

Swissapp said:


> I'm hoping you can have two scholarships because I received the Shiriram scholarship and it isn't as much as I need



Hmm. Considering that one's for students "for whom affordability may be an obstacle, and who might otherwise be unable to pursue their educational goals at USC," you'd think it'd be enough to allow you to attend... although, it's hard to imagine what students affordability wouldn't be an obstacle for. Are planning on taking out federal loans? From what I understand, the PLUS loan can cover the amount of all expenses, including room and board. 

Anyway, how and when did they offer you the scholarship? Hopefully they aren't done distributing them!


----------



## Chris15789 (Mar 29, 2017)

Swissapp said:


> I called their office about it and I couldn't get an answer. I'm pretty sure there isn't only one person that gets the scholarship. I read somewhere that George Lucas gave 10 million more dollars this year.



Wow, 10 mil? Can that just cover all of us? Lmao


----------



## Exal Iraheta (Mar 30, 2017)

Hey Everyone!

I know there's a lot of myster causing excitement and anxiety. (I have that hardcore right now too.)

From what I gather scholarships have started to be awarded. I know Lucas grant has been awarded, but who knows if they've been doing that in waves. Anyone know what other awards have been announced?

I'm really hoping that I hear from the Robert Rodriguez fellowship. That would make my life!


----------



## moni4liberty (Mar 30, 2017)

Exal Iraheta said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> I know there's a lot of myster causing excitement and anxiety. (I have that hardcore right now too.)
> 
> ...



Do you know people who have gotten the Lucas one?


----------



## Exal Iraheta (Mar 30, 2017)

moni4liberty said:


> Do you know people who have gotten the Lucas one?



Yup!


----------



## Kira (Mar 30, 2017)

Exal Iraheta said:


> From what I gather scholarships have started to be awarded. I know Lucas grant has been awarded, but who knows if they've been doing that in waves. Anyone know what other awards have been announced?


That's the big one I was waiting to hear about - so I guess that's a no-go for me!


----------



## Swissapp (Mar 30, 2017)

I think it has to be going out in waves. I was really hoping to get that scholarship. /:


----------



## Chris15789 (Mar 30, 2017)

I think I even have more anxiety about this than getting in :/


----------



## Swissapp (Mar 30, 2017)

Chris15789 said:


> I think I even have more anxiety about this than getting in :/


Yeah, I definitely do. I'm going to graduate from USC with over $100,000 in debt... 

I'm slowly dying at the thought


----------



## Kira (Mar 30, 2017)

Swissapp said:


> Yeah, I definitely do. I'm going to graduate from USC with over $100,000 in debt...
> 
> I'm slowly dying at the thought


Over $100k, I may consider alternative options... That is a lot of money.


----------



## Chris15789 (Mar 30, 2017)

Swissapp said:


> Yeah, I definitely do. I'm going to graduate from USC with over $100,000 in debt...
> 
> I'm slowly dying at the thought



Well hopefully they continue sending out scholarships to ease it. I'm in a similar position and haven't heard anything back about scholarships yet but hey, silver lining is perhaps landing a great job we love and making that money back afterwards


----------



## Swissapp (Mar 30, 2017)

Chris15789 said:


> Well hopefully they continue sending out scholarships to ease it. I'm in a similar position and haven't heard anything back about scholarships yet but hey, silver lining is perhaps landing a great job we love and making that money back afterwards


The goal is that I can hopefully land a job that would allow for me to pay for the loans sooner than later. 
But I'm always worried that I won't really have to do it.


----------



## Chris15789 (Mar 30, 2017)

Swissapp said:


> The goal is that I can hopefully land a job that would allow for me to pay for the loans sooner than later.
> But I'm always worried that I won't really have to do it.



Yea I guess that's the big risk, it's a good risk though. It's good motivation, that's how I'm trying to see it anyway.


----------



## Exal Iraheta (Mar 31, 2017)

I've been living with over 100k loans from undergrad. If I can pass on any wisdom it would be, try to avoid private  bank school loans, try to keep it federal, they are easier to work with. Prepare yourself for a thrifty lifestyle. My family was poor from the get go so that adjustment wasn't too difficult lol. I would say that it is manageable, but in the case that we don't land a high paying position somewhere it does get stressful. For me that's because I have over 70k in private loans and they don't give a shit about you. My monthly payments just on those are $800 and $200 federal. Think about it, and also think about your purpose to returning to school.

So the answer to a question nobody asked... here you go!


----------



## Exal Iraheta (Mar 31, 2017)

But I will add, was it worth the risk? Yeah. Has it paid off? Time will tell.


----------



## Chris15789 (Mar 31, 2017)

So what's the latest for everyone regarding housing? How many of you are considering on campus vs off?


----------



## Chris15789 (Mar 31, 2017)

Facebook group is up!


----------



## Tianzuo Shi (Mar 31, 2017)

Chris15789 said:


> Facebook group is up!





Chris15789 said:


> So what's the latest for everyone regarding housing? How many of you are considering on campus vs off?


I'm off campus.


----------



## Tianzuo Shi (Mar 31, 2017)

Chris15789 said:


> Facebook group is up!


Got an email containing the link of the group!


----------



## Swissapp (Apr 1, 2017)

Yeah, but one one except one person has said anything on it and no one has replied to her lol


----------



## Chris15789 (Apr 1, 2017)

Swissapp said:


> Yeah, but one one except one person has said anything on it and no one has replied to her lol



Lol just saw that, I'll prob post something soon about living stuff also. I feel like once ppl start talking it'll open up more


----------



## Swissapp (Apr 1, 2017)

Chris15789 said:


> Lol just saw that, I'll prob post something soon about living stuff also. I feel like once ppl start talking it'll open up more


Well let's hope lol


----------



## Chris15789 (Apr 1, 2017)

Swissapp said:


> Well let's hope lol



Okay I'm home and I'm gonna post something. What should I even say though haha


Swissapp said:


> Well let's hope lol



K I just posted. We should probably try to talk over there and get other people to also haha


----------



## Swissapp (Apr 1, 2017)

I'm that lonely girl that no one responded to earlier, so I'll respond to you now lol


----------



## Chris15789 (Apr 1, 2017)

Swissapp said:


> I'm that lonely girl that no one responded to earlier, so I'll respond to you now lol



Lmao, I feel like people will come along! Maybe everyone is just shy haha. But yea I'm in the same boat trying to get a roommate also as probably are most of us.


----------



## Exal Iraheta (Apr 1, 2017)

Hi All! So I'm not too active on Facebook but I am in instagram and twitter if you would like to connect there. @exalnotaxel for both.

Post yours!


----------



## veratin (Apr 6, 2017)

coffeeteaandme said:


> I did my undergrad at USC and from my personal experience, I never felt unsafe. However, I did know people who had their apartments broken into when they were home and other people who were followed and/or mugged. There are security officers out at night not only on campus, but also practically at every corner for several blocks north of campus. University Gateway is a great but expensive option just north of campus. Most people use StuHo (Student Housing near USC, Off-Campus USC Student Housing Leasing) to find housing in the surrounding area. Studios generally start around 1,300, but if you are willing to live with roommates you can find options for around 800 per person. Hope this helps!



Yes it helps a lot!


----------



## jPage (Apr 13, 2017)

Tianzuo Shi said:


> Got an email containing the link of the group!



I screwed up and didn't set up my USC email until today and may have missed out on all the group-emails USC sent out to connect folks---and missed the email for admitted students day :-(. Did they connect each individual program (Stark, Production, etc.) or all together in a big SCA-lump? And likewise missed out on the FB group connection.


----------



## Swissapp (Apr 13, 2017)

jPage said:


> I screwed up and didn't set up my USC email until today and may have missed out on all the group-emails USC sent out to connect folks---and missed the email for admitted students day :-(. Did they connect each individual program (Stark, Production, etc.) or all together in a big SCA-lump? And likewise missed out on the FB group connection.


Hey, if you want to PM me your email I'll forward you the link.


----------



## byisis (Apr 17, 2017)

jPage said:


> I screwed up and didn't set up my USC email until today and may have missed out on all the group-emails USC sent out to connect folks---and missed the email for admitted students day :-(. Did they connect each individual program (Stark, Production, etc.) or all together in a big SCA-lump? And likewise missed out on the FB group connection.


Hi me too! Haha would you mind forwarding me too?


----------



## ImmigrantFilm (May 2, 2017)

Hey everyone!

I'm new to the site. I saw you guys all mentioned you were invited to a Facebook group (or got an email with a link). Oddly enough, I never received a link to said group. Can somebody send it to me! Much appreciated


----------

